# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Sleep Number's connected mattress, Sleep Number Corporation, Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

sleepnumber.com

youtube.com/Sleepnumber

facebook.com/SleepNumber

twitter.com/SleepNumber

linkedin.com/company/sleep-number-corporation

instagram.com/sleepnumber

Sleep Number Corporation on Wikipedia

CEO and President - Shelly Ibach

----------


## Airicist

Smarten up your sleep routine with Sleep Number's connected mattress

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> The new Sleep Number It mattress is packed full of sensors that track your patterns in hopes of giving you a better night's sleep.

----------


## Airicist

It's getting hot in here: Good thing this smart bed works with Nest

Published on Oct 29, 2016




> What's a smart home product without smart home integrations? Here's how to pair a Nest Learning Thermostat to the SleepIQ app.

----------


## Airicist

I'm still waiting for this smart bed to show me how to sleep better

Published on Nov 5, 2016




> It's been four weeks since I started testing out Sleep Number's It Bed and I'm no closer to understanding how my habits influence my sleep.

----------


## Airicist

Can a smart bed really help you sleep better?

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> Sleep Number's $1,099 It Bed queen mattress wins when it comes to comfort, but its smart tech could use a little work.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017 Sleep Number

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Take a virtual tour through Sleep Number's booth at CES 2017. The new 360 smart bed: the bed, reborn.

----------


## Airicist

Sleep Numbers 360 Smart Bed - the snore stopper? CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> A bed that could completely stop you from snoring? That's what the guys at Sleep Numbers reckon they've created.
> 
> A bed you only thought you could dream of, Sleep Number say that their 360 smart bed has the ability to adapt to every movement you make during the night, adjust the firmness of your mattress and tilt your head to the optimum degree to help give you that perfect night of sleep. 
> 
> John Mccann and Matt Swider crash out on the Sleep Numbers 360 Smart Bed.

----------


## Airicist

Sleep Number's smart bed stops you from snoring

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> Sleep Number is relaunching its smart bed series with the 360. 
> 
> The new bed automatically adjusts to your sleep position, can detect snoring and will raise your head to stop it, and has foot warmers at the bottom. It'll also collect data on you as you sleep and tell you how well you slept at night.

----------


## Airicist

The NEW Sleep Number 360® Smart Bed

Jan 6, 2020

----------


## Rikardsson

Wow. Looks interesting but the price is way out of my league and that's probably why I adapted mindset of being disgusted with connecting everything in house to a smartphone  :Big Grin: 
But quite recently I got an adjustable bed and that's the best one I had in my life. Check it out royaltherapysleep.com

----------

